# Mod with Lego



## ~Adam~ (Jul 1, 2010)

I ordered a set of 2x2 lego tiles for a 3x3 after seeing this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iiGc5Rt3Gc&feature=fvw

I just saw this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0PbIktBN68&playnext_from=TL&videos=1iWfUbs3yfo&feature=grec_index

and immediately thought I can make one of these easily with a blank 4x4, the right set of Lego and super glue.
With this method I think I will also make a bandaged cube and a cube within a cube out of 3x3s.

Just thought I'd share.
I'll probably post pics when they're finished (most likely in August).


----------



## Thomas09 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hahaha that's awesome. I feel like making one now.


----------



## Raffael (Jul 25, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Hahaha that's awesome. I feel like making one now.



same here.

btw, what's a cube within a cube? I'm too lazy to google.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 3, 2011)

im currently making one and a keychain version but i still need more legos


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 18, 2011)

That would be so much fun...just to build lego stuff on top of it.

But Legos are expensive!!!


----------



## musicninja17 (Nov 18, 2011)

Raffael said:


> same here.
> 
> btw, what's a cube within a cube? I'm too lazy to google.


 
A Tesseract?


----------

